# sciabordito



## Dave514

I heard this word years ago from my beautiful Italian girl friend.

Davide


----------



## gandolfo

Dave514 said:


> I heard this word years ago from my beautiful Italian girl friend.
> 
> Davide



Hi

from what I understand it means stupid, someone who is brainless yet attractive, 

Best wait for a native though


----------



## Matrap

Hi 

Have a look at this: http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/sciabordito


----------



## Alxmrphi

Bella parola 
Allora contiene l'accezione che la persona è bella oppure significa solamente che ha la testa vuota?
Se ci fosse una '_racchia_' che non sapeva niente di niente, sarebbe calzante usare questa parola per descriverla?

Oppure si tratta più del tipo di ragazza che si trova nei concorsi tipo "Miss America"  ?


----------



## cirolemiro

Testa non vuota... ma piena d'acqua!


----------



## Alxmrphi

cirolemiro said:


> Testa non vuota... ma piena d'acqua!


Ah!
Ci ho fatto caso solamente alla parte nel sito (qui) in cui era scritto "*una persona che ha la testa vuota *e l'acqua ci sciaborda dentro  "
È sempre invariable? Esiste la forma "una sciabordita" ? Oppure è sempre maschile e si riferisce sempre alle ragazze?


----------



## gandolfo

hi alxmrphi

Firstly, I think it's unisex, unlike the British equivalent of bimbo which is in the masculine, even though it applies to women 


> Se ci fosse una '_racchia_' che non sapeva niente di niente, sarebbe calzante usare questa parola per descriverla?


Secondly it depends what is more important whether the person is stupid or unattractive....if the latter a simple un/a bruttino/a stupido/a


----------



## Dave514

Grazie, mille grazie.Yet is it slang or part of a regional dialect?

Davide


----------



## cirolemiro

Beh, in effetti per "sciabordare" l'acqua ha bisogno di un po' di spazio vuoto...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ok.... so:

* Can be used for males and females in Italian
* Means someone is not very clever
* Can be used only for people who are attractive
* It's always in the masculine form.

Vi chiedo una conferma in modo di capire al massimo questa parola.


----------



## cirolemiro

Sciabordare is italian. 
It is my first time I meet "sciabordito"


----------



## Dave514

Ancora mille grazie!

Davide


----------



## Alxmrphi

cirolemiro said:


> Sciabordare is italian.
> It is my first time I meet "sciabordito"
> (This is the first time I've come accross "sciabordito")



Ah, so it is slang


----------



## cirolemiro

Ho trovato la parola in un testo del 1798. Indicano il significato di "intontito"

Quindi sembrerebbe non dialetto ma italiano piuttosto antico...

Your girlfriend is from Siena?


----------



## cirolemiro

Alxmrphi said:


> Ok.... so:
> 
> * Can be used for males and females in Italian Sciabordito/sciabordita
> * Means someone is not very clever
> * Can be used only for people who are attractive   my opinion is
> * It's always in the masculine form.
> 
> Vi chiedo una conferma in modo di capire al massimo questa parola.


----------



## gandolfo

Ho trovato questo: vernacolo massetano  Provincia Grosseto Regione Tuscana


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah okay.
From the earlier posts it seemed to imply that it was important that it was like a "dumb bimbo" (who is always attractive in English).
So, not necessarily.

However, you did say this was the first time you've come across it, so maybe the people that use it in their dialect area might have this meaning (maybe)?


----------



## fitter.happier

Alxmrphi said:


> Ok.... so:
> 
> * Can be used for males and females in Italian
> * Means someone is not very clever
> * Can be used only for people who are attractive  Non necessariamente
> * It's always in the masculine form. Si può usare anche sciabordita
> 
> Vi chiedo una conferma in modo da capire al massimo questa parola.



A dire la verità, non si usa tanto. Qui non l'ho mai sentita e su Google ci sono solo 400 risultati.


----------



## gandolfo

This is the massetano definition*

Sciabordito*
Persona non troppo piena di razionalità, che compie le cose senza rifletterci molto su, e palesemente contro il suo bene.


----------



## cirolemiro

I was asking if Dave's girlfriend is from Siena (or Tuscany) because there they might use it much more than in other places in Italy. The text I have mentioned  tells about the Palio. That's why I was wandering...

Apart wiki, I have not find "sciabordito" on the italian dictionaries I use. Whereas I have found "sciabordare"


----------



## gandolfo

Hey Ciro
It does seem to be Tuscan from the Siena and Grosseto areas and is defined in a dialect dictionary as someone _che ha poco cervello_


----------



## Dave514

cirolemiro: Her Name was Ornella Giuriati, way back when in London. Her father became Ammiraglio Ernesto Giuriati. I know her mother was from Venice. That's all, it's too long ago.

Davide


----------



## cirolemiro

Dave, I had not the pleasure...  I thought she was your girlfriend at the moment


----------



## Dave514

I have another Italian girlfriend now Rosangela, she didn't know what the word meant. But, of course, she's from Milano...LOL!

Davide


----------



## Necsus

Da QUI:

*Sciabordito, sciòrno
*--- Come dare dell'idiota a quacuno? A parte il bischero fiorentino, ti segnalo lo "sciabordito" e lo "sciorno" senesi, che non compaiono nei dizionari. Sciabordito deriva da sciabordare o sciacquattare, agitare, rimescolare un liquido. Non credo esista nessun legane fra "storno" (relativo al cavallo con mantello grigio scuro macchiettato di bianco) e "sciorno", salvo che da bambini, quando eravamo specialisti nel rovinar poesie, si diceva: "Oh cavallina, cavallina sciorna...". 
Un amico visitatore del sito ci dice che il termine sciorno è utilizzato, più che a Siena, nella zona di Chiusi-Città della Pieve e nella provincia di Grosseto. Inoltre viene utilizzato a Roma col significato di balordo. 
(da romano francamente non mi sento di condividere l'ultima affermazione...)


----------



## Dave514

Necsus: My Italian is very limited. I did get some of your explanation but would appreciate someone making a full translation. It seems as though I might have started a small but interesting discussion.
thanks,
Davidw


----------



## Necsus

That's from a mailing list, they say that _sciabordito _is from Sienese dialect and from the verb _sciabordare _(to swash).
In Rome I've never heard it.


----------



## Dave514

*Necsus* 






Thanks, but what is to "swash?" As far as i can figure out "Swash" is a flow of water. that doesn't make sense.

Davide


----------



## Necsus

Yes, you're right, it is intransitive.To wash? To lap?
From Hazon (sciabordare): _v.tr._ to stir (up); to shake (up); to swash: _- qlco. nell'acqua_, to swash something around in the water ♦ _v.intr._ (_di onde, frangersi contro qualcosa_) to wash, to lap.


----------



## Dave514

So how did that become something like "stupido?"

Davide


----------



## gandolfo

Dave514 said:


> So how did that become something like "stupido?"
> 
> Davide


Hi David
It goes back to one of the earlier definitions on this thread (taken from wiktionary)which says that someones head has no brain in it just water swashing around.....


----------



## Dave514

Like the English expression of a different meaning, "water on the brain."

I'm getting there...LOL!

I'm certainly, not sure where my girlfriend of 1950++ got the expression.

Davide


----------



## Dave514

At any event I'm in debted to all of you in making this an interesting exercise into the derivation of words.

Grazie.

Davide


----------

